
The Idea Maze (2013) - brudgers
http://cdixon.org/2013/08/04/the-idea-maze/
======
allenleein
The original source:

Market Research, Wireframing, and Design by Balaji S. Srinivasan

[https://spark-
public.s3.amazonaws.com/startup/lecture_slides...](https://spark-
public.s3.amazonaws.com/startup/lecture_slides/lecture5-market-wireframing-
design.pdf)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156215)

~~~
brudgers
_The future is already here -- it 's just not very evenly distributed._ \--
Gibson.

